

Automatic - Your car and smartphone, connected (YC S11) - thejo
http://www.automatic.com

======
cyber
I'd always been jealous of a friend's realtime gas metering on his BMW (up
until the time I had to bring him gas at the side of the highway.)

I was intrigued, I hit the buy button. We'll see how well it actually works.
I'd been meaning to get a code reader anyway. ;)

